# hilarious/maybe true? video about DP



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

i found this vid on youtube tonight. I dont know what to think about it. It sounds a bit rediculous but the guy looks so serious i had a good laugh watching it. This guy claims he cured his dp by eating like 8 bars of chocolate a day cos he says it has some really good effect on the brain .As much as i dont think id get sick of eating that much chocolate i dont feel like packing on a few more kilos. Anyone wanna try and tell me how it goes? Maybe a guy since you have such unfairly fast metabolisms? If i thought there was a good chance of getting rid of dp id do that for sure!!
Tell me what you think


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> i found this vid on youtube tonight. I dont know what to think about it. It sounds a bit rediculous but the guy looks so serious i had a good laugh watching it. This guy claims he cured his dp by eating like 8 bars of chocolate a day cos he says it has some really good effect on the brain .As much as i dont think id get sick of eating that much chocolate i dont feel like packing on a few more kilos. Anyone wanna try and tell me how it goes? Maybe a guy since you have such unfairly fast metabolisms? If i thought there was a good chance of getting rid of dp id do that for sure!!
> Tell me what you think


it might have worked for him if his body needed something that is in that...chocolate


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

hahahahahhahahahahhaha i laughed really hard watching this. he's totally serious about this. i don't know if I could eat that many "builder" bars a day. maybe he's a sales rep. hey, whatever works i'm happy for him.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I watched this when I fist got DP. First off they tell you not to eat chocolate due to it can increase your anxiety because of the caffeine in it. Second I believe maybe he didn't have DP that bad and was already on his way to recovery. I don't think the bars did anything besides possibly work as a placebo. Glad he is cured though


----------



## Kayla (Jun 24, 2010)

Spicy food actually helps me a little, but it certainly doesn't make it just go away.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> hahahahahhahahahahhaha i laughed really hard watching this. he's totally serious about this. i don't know if I could eat that many "builder" bars a day. maybe he's a sales rep. hey, whatever works i'm happy for him.


i know! i completely cracked up while watching this. I thought he might be trying to market it but i really think he looks so sincere and clueless that i dont think he'd actually know about DP unless it happened to him.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Kayla said:


> Spicy food actually helps me a little, but it certainly doesn't make it just go away.


how does it help you?


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I looked up the ingredients for that bar and its pretty healthy with a few ingredients that are generally good for brain health and its organic so maybe it did actually help this guy. Look whats in it:
Ingredients: Soy Protein Isolate, Beet Juice Concentrate, Organic Brown Rice Syrup, Organic Evaporated Cane Juice, Palm Kernel Oil, Organic Rolled Oats, Unsweetened Chocolate, Cocoa, Organic Soy Protein Concentrate, Vegetable Glycerin, Natural Flavors, Organic Dry Roasted Almonds, Rice Starch, Cocoa Butter, Inulin (Chicory Extract), Organic Milled Flaxseed, Organic Oat Fiber, Organic Sunflower Oil, Soy Lecithin, Salt.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> i know! i completely cracked up while watching this. I thought he might be trying to market it but i really think he looks so sincere and clueless that i dont think he'd actually know about DP unless it happened to him.


That guy was in this forum I think, and he did have DP as far as I know


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This was the most awesome thing ive seen all week. He reminds me of the "magazine subscription" seller in the film Office Space. Regardless of how accurate this is, it is still awesome.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 24, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> how does it help you?


I add cayenne pepper to all of the food I make. Spicy food gives you a little boost of energy, and when your mouth is on fire, you're not thinking about DP ahaha


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Kayla said:


> I add cayenne pepper to all of the food I make. Spicy food gives you a little boost of energy, and when your mouth is on fire, you're not thinking about DP ahaha


awesome idea. i'll try it


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i wish someone else would try this regimen. i think it could work if you got the cash. those builders bars aren't cheap.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

lol wtf he's obviously trying to make you disgustingly fat as a joke


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> lol wtf he's obviously trying to make you disgustingly fat as a joke


Yeah, it COULD be a joke, maybe he's trying to make you fat, but on the other hand, it could be true..like..you go to a doctor and say how you feel, he think you're joking. That might be exactly the same way about him, here we're sitting laughing at him, but the truth is, it could work. Just like a real kick could kill my DP before... (a kick like an accident at work).


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

never_giving_up said:


> lol wtf he's obviously trying to make you disgustingly fat as a joke


nah, it wasn't a joke. he is a member on this forum and was totally for real. i talked to him a couple times via messenger and he had is shit together. his approach was based in the nutritional value of the bars. i think if someone else were to try it that they might see some real improvement. anyways he fully recovered pretty quickly and left the forum.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

just seems like a magic pill to me


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Isn't that what we are all looking for?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Nah I´m just here for the beer and the bitches.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Nah I´m just here for the beer and the bitches.


HAHAHA!!! i love you chris. thats why i'm here too. lol!


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Isn't that what we are all looking for?


And that is exactly why you will never be cured. There is no instant cure to DPD. The sooner you realise that the sooner you will recover. I know it sounds harsh but we have been raised in a quick-fix culture and have been conditioned to expect things to happen instantaneously. If you think about how much you have been through, how long you have felt terrible, how utterly exhausted your mind is then to say that it can all just "reset" over night is insanely unrealistic. The more pressure you put on yourself to get better, (having an idea of getting fixed by a magic pill in the back of your mind certainly won't help) the more stress you will feel and the harder you will make this whole thing for yourself.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> And that is exactly why you will never be cured. There is no instant cure to DPD. The sooner you realise that the sooner you will recover. I know it sounds harsh but we have been raised in a quick-fix culture and have been conditioned to expect things to happen instantaneously. If you think about how much you have been through, how long you have felt terrible, how utterly exhausted your mind is then to say that it can all just "reset" over night is insanely unrealistic. The more pressure you put on yourself to get better, (having an idea of getting fixed by a magic pill in the back of your mind certainly won't help) the more stress you will feel and the harder you will make this whole thing for yourself.


I was being sarcastic! Humour doesn't translate in text very well. And yeah your opening line is VERY harsh. You have no idea how I have worked towards my recovery and for the record I am TOTALLY aware there is no such thingas a quick fix!!


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

hes eating lots of protein and a lot of vitamins, perhaps the serotonin overload has helped him out lol.

but his story is a lot like mine, i smoked weed, got DP then after 2 weeks i felt improvement.


----------

